# Wireless Digital Broadcast Tv Antenna.



## Gene Sky (Jun 30, 2016)

Gene Sky , Date 08-04-2016.

My never ending research.

What looks like and information reads like a Tv Antenna that Receives the Digital Broadcast Tv Channels and transmits them to wireless reception devices.

www.watchairtv.com

I do not completely understand how the wireless part works.

Are the Tv channels converted to some other form and then converted back??

How is this done between the Wireless antenna and a wireless Tv??


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

That appears to be a good idea.

How it works. I don't really know but I would think it is very similar to what we already have from the internet.
If you have a tablet and Wi-Fi you can watch the cable feed via the wireless signal that your router puts out.

I would think that you would need a connection on the TV itself if it is not wireless. I did not see any mention of that item.

It is too expensive for me to even consider getting one when they come out.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I suspect the antenna is wifi connected to your router. That enables smart tvs with the right app as well as phones and tablets to connect. 

Sort of like Sling for OTA. Good idea but $250 to start is pricey.


----------

